# Prayers needed for my LGD



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm asking for prayers that my Atty girl pulls through. It's been almost a week since Atty (my female Maremma) was bitten by a Mojave Green rattlesnake that her and my other LGD kept away from their herd. She was near death by day 2.... gave her Dex, a benadryl drench every 4 hours and an Iv which perked her up quite a bit. I was sure she was going to pull through. However now she is having another set back. Her neck swelling is worse, she can't move her jaw to chew and she is now having problems with her motor skills. I think those neuro toxins are really messing with her. It is so sad...even as sick as she is she still tries to kiss my bottle baby. :tears: So please send your prayers that she pulls through.  :sigh: :tears: I REALLY hate snakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Poor sweet baby.  :hug: I'll be praying.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Jess...I am so sorry :hug: ...sending prayers this girl can make a quick and full recover...what a good girl to do her job and lay her life on the line for her herd.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers that she pulls through with no permanent damage! Poor girl! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: I hope she gets better for you!! ray:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

:hug: ray: ray: 

Please keep us posted. I commend you for your diligence too in helping her recover. I pray that helps give her the strength to make a full recovery.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

ray: Praying for you both.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

prayers from Texas-what a good dog. I hope she gets better for you!

ray:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Praying.... ray: 
:hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope she gets better! ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way....that is terrible...hoping she will be OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers being sent, I hope she pulls through she is very beautiful and sounds like she was a wonderful goat guardian.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

What a good girl. Sending healing thoughts your way for her... :hug:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

:hug: My thoughts to both of you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How's she doing today Jess? :hug:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor girl, I hope she pulls trough. Rattlesnake bites are horrible and terrifying - I lost a Shetland Pony to a rattlesnake bite a couple years ago. 

I want to get some DVenom from Fir Meadow just in case I ever have an animal get bitten again. I don;t know if it would help but I certainly don't think it would hurt. http://www.firmeadow.com/.

Jen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she? :hug: ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She is worse today but still holding on.  I'm still praying for a recovery but at this point I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst. :sigh: 

Sorry I haven't been on much... I'm just so depressed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Jess sorry you and she are having to go thru this.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it too late for a vet to help her?

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

how is your girl? I'm so hoping she's pulled thru' this. :hug:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Realized I never updated this topic! Atty is 100% better now! She is a different dog in personality though. She now LOVES my children and wants to be near them everytime they are outside playing. (Her and her brother were rescues and she has always been very withdrawn around men and children) 

It took her 2 weeks before she was able to start eating again...but hotdogs are her weak spot and they brought her back from death's door! 

She had lost the ability to control her rear legs. For almost a month she would get them tangled up everytime she tried to walk fast or run and then she'd fall over. It was really terrible to watch. But she is a fighter and I'm proud to say she is back to guarding her goats, snuggling the new bottle baby that thinks she's her mommy and is the "top dog" again!   She's finally putting weight back on again too which is good!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: I'm sure her hot dog and egg daily treats are helping with that!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thank God that's wonderful news!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

That is great news glad she is ok


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! I had thought off and on about how she did. I am so happy that she is better--what a fighter!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is really good to hear..... :hug: :clap:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:stars: I am so happy for you and your girl. It seems she realized how much you helped her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:leap: So glad to hear that great news!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Praying for her..and YOU! ray:


----------

